# E2 Visa - How to go about it



## Zen Yetti (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi All,

I am a first time poster here so please excuse me if I accidentally overstep some forum boundaries or rules, it is not intentional.

I am a South African (British born so UK passport holder) looking to emigrate to the USA and would appreciate any ideas on how to go about it, particulalrly from other South Africans who have made the jump.

I read Vegasboy's post on pro's and con's about South Africa and unfortunately while most agree that it is not the best place to be, no one has any suggestions on getting out! I am in the unfortunate postion of being a degree'd professional whose skills (Law) are completely SA based and relevant and are therefore almost completely useless to any employers in the US. Work Visa is thus out.

I am therefore considering using my UK citizen status to apply via the E2 visa route. I will obviously not be able to do this wth Law so would need to look into buying a service / retail franchise of some sorts and making a go of it that way. For those who may be thinking "Is he that desperate?" the answer is "yes"!, I will quite happily have a lawn-mowing franchise in order to make a start in the US.

I note that the amount of $200 000 is referred to often, but have read that the criteria is one of "substantial investment into the business" and not a specific set amount. Can anyone shed any more light on this aspect, and whether agricultural / commercial real estate would qualify as a "business" if the sole purpose is to either a) farm or b) lease it out?

Sorry if the post is a bit long-winded, but that is my situation, any info of any nature will be appreciated.

Thanks and regards


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

There is no set amount but a number of stipulations. One of them "The investment may not be marginal. It must generate significantly more income than just to provide a living to the investor and family, or it must have a significant economic impact in the U.S." That is a lot of grass to cut.
To the best of my knowledge E2 does not lead to GC but Fatbrit will have details.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Passive investment is not allowed 

This Lawyer has a good FAQ
E2 Visa Attorney | Immigration E2 Visa Lawyer | E2 Investment Visa | Hodkinson Law | London


----------

